# 2011 Union Ultrafears = BADASS!!



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

these things are awsome, would look sick on the capita ultrafear board or even the indoor or horrorscopes!!

Save on Union Ultrafear Snowboard Bindings Black/Green - Mens Snowboards Binding Snowboarding Gear Equipment


----------



## J. Hallowell (Aug 6, 2010)

badass indeed. haha I wonder if CAPiTA is getting any profit with there name on it and everything...


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Capita and Union are the same company


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

J. Hallowell said:


> badass indeed. haha I wonder if CAPiTA is getting any profit with there name on it and everything...


oh yeah....capita and union are both part of the C3 company


----------



## J. Hallowell (Aug 6, 2010)

LTshredTN said:


> oh yeah....capita and union are both part of the C3 company


I had no idea, I thought they were just partners...


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

Alot of companies are like that. They have differant names but theyre made under the same roof


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Hmmm, I had no idea capita and union were one and the same.


----------



## BoardTheEast (Aug 5, 2010)

im sold haha. these are sooo badass.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Pretty sure they are two different companies that collaborate. Not 100% but never heard they where one and the same before.

From the description of the binding:
The Ultrafear binding project is an utlra limited edition collaboration *between two companies that share serious respect*. Based on the proven Union contact chassis with face melting CAPiTA snowboard graphics, the result is "the Union of CAPiTA." A lightweight, performance driven binding for a progressive jib and park shredder that likes to scare people on and off the hill.

EDIT--Just looked up their contact info and both Capita and Union do share the same mailing info so maybe they are the same company.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Union, Capita and Coal = C3 

C3-Super Pro: 2010-11 Union CAPiTA Ultrafear 
vid on the link


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Those remind me of Fruit Loops. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

So, looking closer at those bindings, I'm just wondering what's so badass about them? They look like they're made of plastic with no real "tech". I'm not hating, but just wondering what everyone sees in them and potentially Union in general.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Union is the hot thing right now. Rocking Unions automatically give you "core" creds


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Unions are nothing more than Drakes by a different name.


----------

